# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Ming

## MrTrucado

Con tantos regalos y tanta fiesta no te creas que nos olvidamos de tu cumple:

FELICIDADES!!!

----------


## Juantan

Feliz cumple, que te la pases muy muy bien y que sigas siendo tan buena persona como eres.
Saludos.

----------


## magikko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juYFRuSgAyQ

Japi berdey Ming!

----------


## Iban

Ming, que tengas un cumpleaños fabuloso.


¡¡¡MUA!!!

----------


## Pulgas

*¡Muac, muac y requetemuac!*

----------


## magik mackey

Feliz cumpleaños!!!

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Ming!!!

----------


## Ming

¿Como un mes sin entrar y me felicitais igualmente?  :117: 



YouTube - Ismael Serrano Inedito Intro Si Peter Pan Viniera

Creo que con eso se entenderá...
Gracias.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Per Molts anys Clara, Felicidades

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES MING!!!

 Que tengas un día tan fleiz y preclaro como tu clara sonrisa  :O13:  :O13:  :O13:  :O13:  :O13:

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Ming!!!

----------


## Moñiño

Felicidades

----------


## SOFTVADER

Felicidades Ming, aver si nos cambias esa foto y nos dejas ver esa sonrisa.
Un besazo.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Muchas felicidades Clarita!  :Smile1:

----------


## MagNity

Un besote enorme MiniMing!!! y a ver si nos vemos pronto!!!!

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades Ming

----------


## magomontecarlos

Felicidades Ming, por muchos años y que yo los pueda seguir viendo.

----------


## renard

Hola ming, bueno solo queria felicitarte por tu cumple y que tengas un 2011 magico      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKQ7payGH2E

----------


## Moss

Felicidades guapa, que cumplas muchos más.

Un besote.  :O13:

----------


## Ming

Muchas gracias a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## diverland

Muchas Felicidades !!! Aunque algo tarde como siempre en mi !! Espero que tuvieses un dia muy bueno y con muchos regalos!!!.

Besotes!!

----------


## Tracer

Buenas, ¿El club de los tardones... ? si, quien da la vez, por favor... esto.... FElicidades miiiiing

----------


## Ritxi

Ho sento....


Clara, casi se me pasa por alto  :07: 


Muchisimas felicidades, aunque sean un poquito tardes

----------


## ign

Jelou Ming! Japi berdei tu yú!!!!!

----------


## Spes

Siento llegar con tanto retraso.... Muchas felicidades guapa!!!
... estoooo, supongo que ya no quedará tarta, no?

----------

